# Coonhunting Lights?



## GA DAWG

So,what kind does everyone use?? I use a 21 volt crystal belt light..Its been a goodun..I have a 21 volt cajun box light for back up..


----------



## willcox

i use a cajun but when the times comes i think my next will be a k light.


----------



## holler tree

I've got my OLD raw dawg with a new cajun for back up


----------



## ga logger

sunburst eagle ll


----------



## thomas gose

brite eyes


----------



## snuffy

When I coon hunted years ago I had a Wheat Light. Still got it somewhere. Don,t know if they still make them though.
Anybody else have one?


----------



## tree daddy 7

I've got a 21 volt competition box light.I think once it breaks I'll get the same light only in a belt light!!


----------



## GA DAWG

tree daddy 7 said:


> I've got a 21 volt competition box light.I think once it breaks I'll get the same light only in a belt light!!


Yep if you aint got a belt light yet..You dont know what your missing out on..Aint no way I could go back to a box light!


----------



## tree daddy 7

GA DAWG said:


> Yep if you aint got a belt light yet..You dont know what your missing out on..Aint no way I could go back to a box light!



 I wore a freind of mine  a couple times and loved it .But I really can't afford one right now.But if my light goes bad or somting.I will for sure get a belt light.


----------



## chrisero1

k light 21 volt


----------



## poolecw

21 volt 4 amp Cajun belt light with a diamond reflector and the foggy top lens.  Had it about 5 years now and still going strong.  When it finally craps out, I'll get another Cajun...but the 8 amp stinger +


----------



## all ticked up

21 v pro lite


----------



## madsnooker89

what is a cheap light i could get money is tight right now but im tierd of using a hand held flash light i want  a belt light


----------



## GA DAWG

madsnooker89 said:


> what is a cheap light i could get money is tight right now but im tierd of using a hand held flash light i want  a belt light


You need to go on either ukc message boards or prohound message boards and get some dealers numbers..Then order you a used belt light from one of them..I'd suggest vally creek hunting supplies..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

madsnooker89 said:


> what is a cheap light i could get money is tight right now but im tierd of using a hand held flash light i want  a belt light



Jake Allen had a great light that he showed me yesterday. He got it from Cabelas Bargain Cave and it was $25.00 marked down from around $70.00. We target shot some arrows with it last night!


----------



## madsnooker89

i cant afford them lights i want something around 85-90 bucks i was going to trade a bow to some guy in cleveland btu he backed out so i cant get a light now


----------



## poolecw

Save your money and get something decent.  It won't take long to save a couple hundred bucks...then you have something dependable to last for years.  When I started out, I had an old  6 volt Nite Light.  It went dead on me many nights when out in the woods.   Drove me nuts.  Getting a decent light was the best coon hunting investment I ever made.

Cajun makes an economy line of lights.  You can get a 21 volt for $210...

http://www.cajunlight.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=47


----------



## madsnooker89

i got a new born son and dont got a dont have much work i can spend $200 on a light i wish i could but


----------



## deramey67

You can get a new 6 volt nite lite in that price range good lights they last a long time and very dependable. You can go to huntsmart.com or we have a couple of dealers around cleveland. Pm me if you want to come and look or want their numbers


----------



## madsnooker89

my wife is my driver so i have to ask her if we can come up when your not buisy


----------



## pemop

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Jake Allen had a great light that he showed me yesterday. He got it from Cabelas Bargain Cave and it was $25.00 marked down from around $70.00. We target shot some arrows with it last night!



Nice, I have to give it a look.


----------



## madsnooker89

how much do 12 volts run?


----------



## deramey67

you can get a 12volt nightpeircer they're about 130. it's a box light.


----------



## madsnooker89

are thes at a store or do you have em?


----------



## deramey67

kinsey town general store in white county has them and also irvins carhart store in banks county


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah i got to sell my boy first


----------



## poolecw

Bottom line is that you are not going to find a good coon hunting light in your price range.  Either use a couple of hand held lights from WM or get another hobby.

You might keep an eye out on the UKC classifies for an old used light.


----------



## madsnooker89

i see 6v lights for 95 bucks brand new


----------



## poolecw

Go for it.  It should last you two seasons or so.  Between me and my hunting buddies, we gone through 10 or 15 of them through the years before getting something better.


----------



## madsnooker89

i been trying to trade my bow and incubators for a light but nobody wants them two things


----------



## ryan_beasley

I love my new 21v blazer and mike and Shane groves are great people to deal with.  They're at all the big events and never a question with warranty.  I was able to see the new led predator light that Matt McDonell is making and its very impressive for 260.00. I think the led heads and lights are by far superior to the 5100 heads.  Jmo


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER

snuffy said:


> when i coon hunted years ago i had a wheat light. Still got it somewhere. Don,t know if they still make them though.
> Anybody else have one?



yep i got just parts now


----------



## cherokeepride741

I have a 8 volt cajun hot light i coon hunt with it lasts all night and will burn the top off a tree out,I got it on e bay for 50.00 dollars i love it, It burns the top of the tree just as good as my buddys 21 volt comp light, check out ebay.


----------



## cherokeepride741

*New verses old lights.*



madsnooker89 said:


> i see 6v lights for 95 bucks brand new


 Just remember not all of us coon hunters are privalaged enough to buy new lights you can find a good used light that will last you for years just do your homework. New verses old light of course you get a warrenty with a new light but unless it is a local dealer if it breaks you will have to send it off to be fixed and then you will be hunting with them wal-mart lights ,You going to pay 200-300 dollars for those new comp lights, Just think for that price you could buy 4 good used lights one goes out just pull out a spare, And i do not no about you but when i go in the woods at night i always carry  a small flashlight regardless, So good luck to you coon hunting was not built on expensive lights and stuff, That coon up in that tree could care less if it is a 50 dollar light or a 300 dollar light, So good hunting to you.


----------



## madsnooker89

what do you type in on ebay coon hunting lights?


----------



## cherokeepride741

madsnooker89 said:


> what do you type in on ebay coon hunting lights?


Thats right.


----------



## cherokeepride741

madsnooker89 said:


> what do you type in on ebay coon hunting lights?


As one of the other members mentioned  check out valley creek supplies out of texas they usually have really good deals on e-bay( beware watch there price bidding, I have bought a lot of items from them.


----------



## deramey67

poolecw said:


> Go for it.  It should last you two seasons or so.  Between me and my hunting buddies, we gone through 10 or 15 of them through the years before getting something better.



mine has lasted about 7 years and in my opinion the most dependable light and the toughest.


----------



## evan ashley

valley creek 21 volt made for the pro head charge my light about once every two or three weeks and hunt 4 or 5 nights a week.


----------



## Nytrobud1

I use a 21 volt brite eyes box lite,got two cheap L.E.D head lamps from walmart for  back ups.I'm waiting to see how those new Predator lights hold up then I may get one of those


----------



## DROPPINEM

What is a smart switch?


----------



## bluedog37379

I got a 21 volt star light. They have really took care of me. Had a problem before with a light and they sent me a replacement to use while they fixed mine at no charge. Hard to beat great service.


----------



## ryan_beasley

*The Predator Light*

I bought the predator at Autumn Oaks and I have been really impressed with it.  I have not used it on high to shine a tree yet.  It's a great alternative to the belt lights I'm used to.  Its a good bit of money at $260 for it being so small, but if it lasts 500 charges and burns 20 hours on low I'll get plenty of use from it. So far its been an asset to me and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ricky Harrington

i bought one  love it and highly recommend it to


----------



## GA DAWG

ryan_beasley said:


> I bought the predator at Autumn Oaks and I have been really impressed with it.  I have not used it on high to shine a tree yet.  It's a great alternative to the belt lights I'm used to.  Its a good bit of money at $260 for it being so small, but if it lasts 500 charges and burns 20 hours on low I'll get plenty of use from it. So far its been an asset to me and I highly recommend it.





Ricky Harrington said:


> i bought one  love it and highly recommend it to


I need to get up with one of ya'll and check this thing out..Just how bright is it on high? Is it brighter than my 21 volt?


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> I need to get up with one of ya'll and check this thing out..Just how bright is it on high? Is it brighter than my 21 volt?



everyone i have spoke to said its brighter than the 21 volt lights. the man that camped next to us in Indiana bought one and they are bad to the bone.


----------



## GA DAWG

thomas gose said:


> everyone i have spoke to said its brighter than the 21 volt lights. the man that camped next to us in Indiana bought one and they are bad to the bone.


I gotta see one..I hear all kinds of crap about them..I hear they are brighter than a 21 volt on its low side but not as bright as a 21 on its high side..What yall think?


----------



## ryan_beasley

I guess my answer to that is...It's not brighter than my 6 million candlepower spotlight either, but it's PLENTY enough to find coons.  It's a different kind of light and i could see deer at 200 yards just playing with it.  (was looking for dogs and saw deer)  It seems to me that the coons look at it better or it reflects better.  Whatever it does I like it.  It's DEFINITELY brighter than all 3 of my 21 volts on low.  High might be questionable b/c it's a different kind of light but I believe it is brighter.  Put it like this, I now have 4 lights to choose from and when I go out I grab my Predator.


----------



## thomas gose

lookin for a dog? Right i know how you boys from down there work!


----------



## ryan_beasley

lol...Those dogs are always in my foodplots!  I swear one day I'm gonna just shoot them.


----------



## bad mojo

got to many but my 24 volt compitetion lite my 20 volt tejas backup lite an a old cajun box for company.. hey ryan the led lites work better we find more coons with them its that clear white lite they put out instead of burning the tree down with the brite one. fri and sat at the OAKS  my cast tried to set the cornfeilds on fire with their lites. to see what my dogs were still running  .


----------



## Matthew Cabe

i got a 21 volt belt light from The Battery Terminal great light love it haven't had no problems and it was failry cheap. $199 plus smart charger too!!!


----------



## sidekicks409

i have a 18volt bandit with belt, hat light and spot light  had three color lens for it also with charger im asking 150 for all up pick up can meet close to bremen ga


----------



## ArmyTaco

Hill Top Light I bought used. 21v. It works for me and is very bright. I guess a guy out of Eatonton? makes em. The guy I bought it from said he haid had it several years and its still kickin for me. Couldnt beat $125 with smart charger.


----------



## awr72

well when i started out we used the good ole justrite head from nite lite bet a lot of yall aint heard of that one huh.there was even some ole timers using carbide lamps.the one i used the most was the nite lite hotlite with plugin spotlight i heard some folks downtalkin em but to me thay was bullet proof.its been years for me boys i know they got some amazing lights out there now im not that old mind you just aint coonhunted since the 80s


----------



## hunter johnson

i got a 6 volt nite lite for 84 bucks at nite lite .com


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

ArmyTaco said:


> Hill Top Light I bought used. 21v. It works for me and is very bright. I guess a guy out of Eatonton? makes em. The guy I bought it from said he haid had it several years and its still kickin for me. Couldnt beat $125 with smart charger.




Ted Baker owns/makes Hill TOp lights he makes a pretty descent light and will take good care of you, if you have any problems out of em..hes a good fella to deal with

K-LIte 21 V belt light wth LED Pro head...best combo Ive ever used and been through most all of em...used to be stuck on Cajun but K lites service is just incredible...Mr Kelly goes above and beyond to please..I have had one problem out of this current lite in three years worth of beatin the crap out of this thing and Mr Kelly overnighted my battery pack back to me and paid for all shipping costs very good fella and the best quality light on the market...The LED Pro head is my favorite LED Head so far its plenty bright and holds up and a battery will run 70-90+ hours on low....low is usually even enuff to shine trees with in my opinion....havent seen much differenc in any of the leds except Pro is a lil brighter than some...K9L is a lil tighter beam than the Pro...


----------



## Mr. Bright

21 volt The Battery Terminal cheap but does the job


----------



## NCHillbilly

snuffy said:


> When I coon hunted years ago I had a Wheat Light. Still got it somewhere. Don,t know if they still make them though.
> Anybody else have one?



I spent many a night carrying a wheat light back in the day. Finally got me a Sunburst eagle and it was a lot brighter, but it stayed tore up half the time. The old wheat lights were heavy, but they were dependable.


----------



## plottman25

madsnooker89 said:


> what is a cheap light i could get money is tight right now but im tierd of using a hand held flash light i want  a belt light



I have always used a Nite Lite "coonhunters Favorite" these run about 150.00  its a 6 volt and will last for a long time, i have been hunting since i was 15 Im 28 now and i have only had to buy 2 lights.  THey last if you take care of em.


----------



## jaybo81

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Ted Baker owns/makes Hill TOp lights he makes a pretty descent light and will take good care of you, if you have any problems out of em..hes a good fella to deal with
> 
> K-LIte 21 V belt light wth LED Pro head...best combo Ive ever used and been through most all of em...used to be stuck on Cajun but K lites service is just incredible...Mr Kelly goes above and beyond to please..I have had one problem out of this current lite in three years worth of beatin the crap out of this thing and Mr Kelly overnighted my battery pack back to me and paid for all shipping costs very good fella and the best quality light on the market...The LED Pro head is my favorite LED Head so far its plenty bright and holds up and a battery will run 70-90+ hours on low....low is usually even enuff to shine trees with in my opinion....havent seen much differenc in any of the leds except Pro is a lil brighter than some...K9L is a lil tighter beam than the Pro...



i jus ordered a 28v k light with his new led head he hasnt put em on market yet cant wait to get it has 800 lumen bulbs he said its alot brighter and tighter than prohead


----------

